
Unravelling Code Injection in Binaries - ingve
https://suchakra.wordpress.com/2016/07/03/unravelling-code-injection-in-binaries/
======
linkregister
Maybe it shows my ignorance, but I was surprised to learn that Valgrind
converted the binary to be analyzed into bytecode.

This was an interesting exploration of using trampolines for debugging instead
of relying on traps.

